# Trick to cut angled piece...??



## Lambo240z (Jul 24, 2010)

Hello everyone, I am new here and I have a weird question for the knowledgeable people in the forum. I hope this is the right subforum for this question 
I am in the process of making a speaker enclosure and since the shape of this enclosure is a little strange, I am faced with a strange angle cut that I am not sure how to handle.
The piece is going to be 2' by 1' in size and curved slightly (pics to follow). I am going to achieve this with 4 strips of 5.2mm plywood bent and glued together.
The problem is that after bending, the inner strips are going to protrude out more than the outer one of course ( unless I cut them accordingly but I am not sure that will be too precise anyway)
So I will have to cut the edges to make them flat.
Now, how can I do that cut? Using the Table Saw will be too difficult I think because of the curvature and size of the piece.
Using a Router will be difficult to handle.
I dont have a Band Saw that I think would be the best choice?
Also the piece will have to mate with another equal piece on the other side.
Well I will leave to you guys since I dont know that much about woodworking yet 
I am uploading the pictures of the "rough" piece first and the pictures of how I want to finish it.
Thank you very much for your help...
Leo


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

*WELCOME TO THE FORUM*

No real "trick" to cutting mating edges. I would likely do it by hand with a backsaw, tenon saw, or a dovetail saw. If you don't have any of those, you could use a hacksaw. Leave them a bit full of a line and sand them to fit with a hard block sander. Gradually sand to get a good fit.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*A cross cut sled for the TS would also work*

You can do a proper layout of the angles required on paper then set the TS blade vertical. The sled or jig can be a simple right angle assembly of 1/2" or 3/4" plywood with the vertical leg the correct height to give the approximate desired angle then fine tune the angle on the tilting setting on the table saw. Clamps or sticky tape on the edge will keep the work from shifting. You may have to sneak up on the angle to get it just perfect with removing small amounts. Hopefully your workpiece is long enough for some trial cuts.
The sled can be used in combination with the miter gauge or as typically done with it's own runner in the miter slot.
This link has PICTURES of various sleds: http://woodworkstuff.net/CCSledP.html  bill


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

how many faces of the cabinet are curved? i think it would be difficult to precut and glue up accurately enough without the laminates sliding around. are you leaving the ply edges exposed? if you plan on edging them it would make that part of the project easier.


----------



## Lambo240z (Jul 24, 2010)

Hi again. Thanks for the replies. I will cover the ply edges with the front piece or baffle. I thought of doing something like the sled but simpler like the picture below but I "hoped" there was something easier 
the problem with the one I thought and the sled is the height of the piece as seen in the picture. Maybe if I use a Band Saw with that? ( I would have to buy one  )
Doing it by hand is possible but besides the inaccuracy, the time it takes may be pretty long. I have to cut that section 12 times for both speakers.
The cabinet is pretty much a triangle with the faces slightly curved.
Thanks for the help.,,
Leo


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Stand your jig on end.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Just one change*

That's pretty much what I was thinking except rotate the jig 90 degrees to cut the full 12" across. You don't really need the curved form behind it, just a way to maintain the work at a precise angle and distance from the blade. Guess I'll have to learn Sketch Up :laughing: bill


----------



## Lambo240z (Jul 24, 2010)

Well, it shows I started thinking about the jig last night very late. :wallbash:
I had it and didnt see it.
Thanks a lot guys 
I am sure I will run into more little problems. If so, I will return with more questions.
Actually I have another one right now and is also realted to angle cuts 
When I do a rounded edge with the Router like a 3/4" round edge for example for the cabinets, it is easy to do it when the angle between the 2 panels is 90 degrees.
But what do I do when the angle is more or less, since the router bit will not work there.
Do they make router bits that make less than 90 degrees cuts?
Thanks for the advice again...
Leo


----------

